# Reservations on Disney Magical Express



## DVB42 (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you make reservations on the Magical Express when you exchange into DVC through RCI? My RCI exchange document does not contain a confirmation number.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 12, 2011)

Call 407-WDW-MAGIC and make reservations. You will need the names and ages of the people in your party. Also the airline, flight number and arrival time. 

Within one or two weeks, they will send you your "tickets" and luggage tags. We do not use the tags because we prefer to pick up our own luggage because we have a tendency to come in on late flights. 

elaine


----------



## bnoble (Nov 12, 2011)

Rather than call the 407 number, you can also call the number for DVC Member services: 800-800-9800.  Follow the prompts to Worldwide Exchange/RCI, and tell them you have an inbound exchange for which you need Magical Express.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Rather than call the 407 number, you can also call the number for DVC Member services: 800-800-9800.  Follow the prompts to Worldwide Exchange/RCI, and tell them you have an inbound exchange for which you need Magical Express.




I didn't think that you were supposed to use the DVC member number unless you are a DVC member?

elaine


----------



## bnoble (Nov 12, 2011)

The ability to call Member Services directly about a confirmed exchange---Member or not---is the one (and only) thing that your $95 gets you that 'regular' people don't get.  That makes it an expensive "toll free" call, but still.  I do this for my confirmed exchanges regularly.

It's also possible that the "general" number can't even see the confirmed exchange.  Last I knew, the inventory was managed separately, and the "regular" call centers did not have access to DVC bookings.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 12, 2011)

bnoble said:


> The ability to call Member Services directly about a confirmed exchange---Member or not---is the one (and only) thing that your $95 gets you that 'regular' people don't get.  That makes it an expensive "toll free" call, but still.  I do this for my confirmed exchanges regularly.
> 
> It's also possible that the "general" number can't even see the confirmed exchange.  Last I knew, the inventory was managed separately, and the "regular" call centers did not have access to DVC bookings.



That is good to know. When I think about it, 2 years ago when I was staying on an RCI exchange, they routed me to member services and then to the RCI desk there. 

Thanks for posting the correct information.

elaine


----------



## DVB42 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Disney operators at the "general" 407 number verified that they could not see reservations made through DVC. The way we successfully made the Magical Express reservation was through DVC Member services at 800-800-9800; bnoble was correct on all points. Thanks!!


----------



## stanleyu (Nov 24, 2011)

We went to WDW and used an RCI trade to get a DVC resort week (Beach Club) last April. We also used DME.

First of all, you can get a reservation number from RCI, but that number is useless for DVC resorts. For that you need a DVC reservation number. But don't try to call right after making your trade. You need at least a couple of week for the RCI trade to show up in DVC. Call the DVC number direct. They will talk to you, they are familiar with RCI trades, they will not bite you! They are very friendly and helpful. Once you call them - give them your name, resort, and dates - they will confirm the reservation and give you a reservation number. You can used that number for all call-in or on-line communication with DVC. They can also set up DME, restaurant reservations, etc.

That being said, there is one exception: on-line advance check-in. For that you need a confirmation number (go figure). Ours was in our DME packet. But you don't need advance check in. The front desk will have everything by your name.

We had a great time. The resort room was terrific. And we're looking forward to our next  trade.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 25, 2011)

> For that you need a confirmation number (go figure).


When you call Member Services, you can ask for this number.  In addition to online check in, it is also useful for making 180+10 day ADRs.


----------

